# 5 words to describe Canada ..



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

CNN had an interesting article today. A journalist asked people to describe the U.S. In 5 words. Some interesting thoughts on how Americans see themselves, so I thought I would borrow the idea for ehMacers.

Tell us what you think about Canada, Canadians, or describe Canada or Canadians in 5 words. Here's mine: Not Americans but we are.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

land of social assistance


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

multi-cultural, multi-lingual, democracy, my home


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

macintosh doctor said:


> land of social assistance


People who can not count.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

WCraig said:


> People who can not count.


society depended on social assistance.. 
:lmao:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

macintosh doctor said:


> society depended on social assistance..
> :lmao:


Sorry, depended should be dependant.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Maple syrup, bacon, statins, apologies.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Good beer, good people; period!


----------

